# Ore Hill Mine Closure



## dowtech (Jun 1, 2006)

If you're planning a hike along the AT or any of the other trails in the western part of the White Mountain NF in the vicinity of the old Ore Hill Mine site, be aware that reclamation work has begun and the Forest Supervisor has issued a closure order for public health and safety reasons. You can see the order and a map of the area here: http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/forests/whi...ore_hill/Ore_Hill Mine_Closure_Order_2006.pdf


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!  :beer:  Welcome to the boards as well!


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 3, 2006)

Interesting that they are finally cleaning it up. I conducted soil and groundwater sampling on the mine property several years ago.

And before you ask I don't recall every seeing the results of the sampling.  We were a subcontractor to another firm.  On this project they were using me for my braun and not brains.  I had a great time snowshoeing into the site while pulling a sled full of gear up the hill.


----------



## dowtech (Jun 8, 2006)

The White Mountain National Forest has posted several pages on its web site about the Ore Hill mine, including its history, previous clean-up efforts, and photos. Go to: http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/forests/white_mountain/projects/projects/ore_hill/ore_hill.html


----------

